# Stock alcohol at your BOL for trespassers



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Would it make sense to keep a supply of alcohol at your bug out location for trespassers? I'm thinking that if you get there and the trespassers are already drunk it would be a lot easier to evict them or take them out depending on whether or not TSHTF.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

that's a good idea and a lot cheaper then those claymores.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess it depends on how much booze and how many squatters you find. Plus, unless it's private property they would technically have as much right to be there as you, so that wouldn't be ideal to be confronting them, at least in my opinion.

but back to the question, maybe if you had an entire case of whiskey I guess?? because what if it takes you a couple weeks to get to the BOL, maybe you're on foot instead of getting to use high speed transpo like a car or bike or horse. You're gonna need them drunk for a long time! :beercheer:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some alcohol laced with lethal doses of elephant tranquilizers would be even better.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Sodium phentobarbital is expensive and hard to get. Cyanide is cheaper and quicker.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

BillS said:


> Would it make sense to keep a supply of alcohol at your bug out location for trespassers? I'm thinking that if you get there and the trespassers are already drunk it would be a lot easier to evict them or take them out depending on whether or not TSHTF.


What happens if you show up late and they have a mean attitude resulting from hangovers?


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

What if they are Irish and not even buzzed?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Liquid bleach + liquid ammonia combined and placed inside the house = people getting the you know what out of your place. No alcohol required.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Just one bottle will be enough. Put a little crotin oil in it and they will kill each other fighting over the out house. Any left when you get there wont have much fight left.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Liquid bleach + liquid ammonia combined and placed inside the house = people getting the you know what out of your place. No alcohol required.


Be careful with this one. More than one person has wound up dead because they thought one cleaning agent (ammonia) mixed with another cleaning agent (bleach) would really clean their house. The combination releases chlorine gas.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

PipLogan said:


> What if they are Irish and not even buzzed?


I've never got the "Irish and Scots are good drinkers" thing. In my experience the reason they are know as drinkers is because they can't hold their liquor, the English on the other hand can drink all night and you'll never know. 
I've done many a study on this..... Drinking a few rounds with Irish, Scottish and English mates, all for research purposes you understand.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I've never got the "Irish and Scots are good drinkers" thing. In my experience the reason they are know as drinkers is because they can't hold their liquor, the English on the other hand can drink all night and you'll never know.
> I've done many a study on this..... Drinking a few rounds with Irish, Scottish and English mates, all for research purposes you understand.


Hey there Limey, just go dunk your crumpets in your tea and let us Scottish worry about the whiskey. :kiss:


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I think your looters would have to be incredible *******es to decide to sit around and get drunk rather than just take the bottles back to someplace safe and drink there. I think you might want to rethink this strategy.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I had some morons move into my BOL about 20 years ago. They hung around and made meth for a bit and while at it drank every bottle of hooch in place. I had a bottle of Jägermeister in the freezer with a set of 8 shot glasses. They used 5 of the shot glasses and left them arranged on the kitchen table around the empty bottle. Great set of prints off those glasses...

I have since improved security and there is little chance of a repeat. But just in case there is a repeat they will leave quickly.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I think your looters would have to be incredible *******es to decide to sit around and get drunk rather than just take the bottles back to someplace safe and drink there. I think you might want to rethink this strategy.


We see a lot of break-ins (with thievery in mind) at lake cabins, hunting cabins, ice fishing houses, etc. All of which seem to contain large deposits of alcohol beverages. While they do tend to take some bottles with them, they almost always stop and drink a bunch too. If they places have food they will also cook a meal. About 1/2 of the time they go on a property destroying rampage after they are well fed and intoxicated.

Homeless people looking to squat for the winter are generally much more considerate when it comes to destroying the place, but they will definitely consume any and all beverages and food products and leave behind a very foul mess.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sentry18,like the way you think.I would hide it in an easy to find place and let them have at it!!!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I've never understood the Irish/Scottish being able to drink so much either, everyone knows the average eastern European Baba can drink them all under the table
Heck they have had good reasons to drink over the centuries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_consumption

Overall I think this would not be a good idea, some drunk people get rowdy and destructive, you would never know if they would be drunk when you got there etc. Poison is dangerous in any circumstance but mixed with food or drink that is scary to leave around, however strychnine is very quick.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

BillS said:


> Would it make sense to keep a supply of alcohol at your bug out location for trespassers? I'm thinking that if you get there and the trespassers are already drunk it would be a lot easier to evict them or take them out depending on whether or not TSHTF.


Why not hide all your supplies so they find nothing.

Get bored and leave right away because they can't find anything to steal.

You're just giving them a reason to stay longer and get drunk and trash your place.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

How about, I live in my BOL and I am more than ready to defend it Keep Moving....if you want to barter that's a different story,but again, stay on your side of the counter,I shoot first and ask questions later(Safety first)


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

if your BOL "trespasser/raiders are aware enough of the true SHTF situation .... know enough to find a safe hole and ready to fight to hold it .... they are going to have a drink over your dead body .....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Years ago I heard or read that if people know you have booze, you are more likely to get broken into.

I used to read a blog by a guy in southern Colorado, Big Bear Colorado, who had 5 acres and was trying to live off grid. (His blog is closed now, but he is on facebook) Where he lived, there were many 5 acre plots. He started 

developing his place while still living in Denver and working, and going to his homestead on weekends and when he could. 

One time while he was in Denver, his place got broken into. The people tore the place apart looking for things of value. If I remember right, they thought there might be stuff in the walls, under the floor, anywhere you might think to hide stuff. If I remember correctly, they took everything they could. The booze was gone. They ravaged the place.

When he moved there for his permanent home, he would find other people's places broken into. He told about how people would buy their 5 acres, bring a shipping container full of stuff, weld it shut or padlock it. Then this band of young adults would work the area. They had bolt cutters and cutting torches. Shipping containers that would be loaded for bugging out would be cut open, looted, and left for wild animals and the weather to ravage. They would get dropped off by someone and work the area.

Just my opinion, but the idea that people would break in, get drunk on your booze, and then be there for you to find, is not likely. I am not particularly fond of drunks or their behavior. 

I taste alcohol a couple times a year, but that is about it. I have some rum I bought in Puerta Rico a number of years ago, and some other booze that I have collected over the years. Booze can stay in my cabinets for years. I don't think of drinking. I am not really against it, I am just not interested. The other blessing is that beer in particular makes me sick. Hangover on a beer? Yep!

My aunt recently reminded me that it was probably good that I don't drink because my dad was a severe alcoholic and ultimately it was due to drinking that he died at the age of 48, when I was 16. After my mother died when I was 6, he just checked out of life. I saw my dad have alcoholic seizures and other behaviors that were due to the effects of alcohol on his body.

Not trying to have a pity party, just sharing my view. I hated my dad for many years and had to do some serious work with God to help me overcome my feelings for my dad.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

This is why I want to bury a conex box. I hate people so much that destroy shit that ain't theirs to begin with. I'd shoot a looter on the spot. I wouldn't mind an honest person looking for food-I hope to have enough to be charitable- (ramen noodles and spam possibly) but when someone steals and then proceeds to trash the place? Common decency out the window? BLAM. 
Really makes me want someone able to stay on the property full time. Or surveillance. Or something. 
I'd probably hang their innards/head on a steak with a sign saying "looter". 
Wonder if anyone would really do that? Lol. I'm kidding. Probably.


----------



## ram91648 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah, and like you can go to the local Walmart and buy cyanide.........


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

ram91648 said:


> Yeah, and like you can go to the local Walmart and buy cyanide.........


Don't need to. Just press bitter almonds or apple seeds. Either are a source of cyanide. I do understand that neither taste very good and you might need a boat load of seeds...

Or just go to this link and make your own.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/6558973/Chemistry-Drugs-Poisons-Homemade-Cyanide-and-Ricin

For those of you wondering why you might legitimately want cyanide, it is very effective at leaching gold so it can be reclaimed.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

A poisoned bottle or two of hooch sounds good if the issue is finding your BOL occupied by the time you get there when TSHTF (I assume it really is YOUR location). 

But if TS has not yet HTF and it's ordinary burglars, there's a strong chance the bottle may be traced back to you thanks to a survivor or some such. You don't really want to face a murder charge. While I appreciate the idea, I'm going to file it with things like home made claymores, foot breakers and other nasty devices that you may want when TSHTF but will get you into big trouble right now.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

ram91648 said:


> Yeah, and like you can go to the local Walmart and buy cyanide.........


the break in geeks take your bottle(s) of tainted booze to a kegger ..... they find 40 or 50 dead teenagers around the bonfire the next morning ....


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I seem to recall a medicine (or an herbal, I can't remember which) that a person would take to stop drinking. It would make you violently ill IF you drank alcohol while it was in your system. I wonder if it would work if you pre-mixed it into the alcohol?

Not that I think that would be a good alternative. Sure, it would cause the bad guys some trouble, but then your place would be bathed in vomit.


----------

